# Another which bike thread



## tomr10 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry about this could really find any thing. 

New to forum modeling at fs e bikes bugget of 3and a bit k. Seen vitus and decathlon s sirus does anybody have experience with them or recommend something else in the price range. In the vitus cant work out if theres much benefit I will get from the extra 500 of the base one


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Same general rule as any bike: if you build on a solid foundation, everything else is upgradeable. Obviously frame design is important for an FS bike. With an eMTB that includes motor/battery/controls. Start with a known brand (Bosch, Shimano, Brose, Yahama, Bafang) and go from there.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

What kind of terrain do you ride, at what speeds do you want to ride at, do you want pedal assist, do you want geared hub drive, or direct drive or mid drive. What power levels do you require, watts, discharge amps, voltage. Do you want to be stuck with a non upgradable proprietary ebike or one that you can swap out the motor or controller to anything you want and not be restricted to what Bosch or Shimano or Specialized/Giant/etc sells.


----------

